# Breeding platies



## eigo (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought 6 sunset platies from my local fish store last week. 5 females and 1 male. One of the females already had babies a couple of days ago. The babies are in their own tank right now until they get bigger. My question is that will the male go from female to female mating with different ones or will he just stick to one?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

He may pick a favorite but chances are he won't stop with one. Thats why is good to have more females then males....so he won't harrass one to death.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He won't stop... he'll never stop... It's what he does...it's all he does...!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Be ready to have lots of fry!


----------



## eigo (Feb 26, 2008)

perfect cant wait.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

They only problem with just one male is that you won't get much variety with the fry.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

He'll breed with all of them. What size tank is it? What else is in it?


----------

